# First bow kill!



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Went on the hunt for a hog, but only saw this lil critter. Not bad for a 30 yard shot in the dark while holding a flashlight up in a tree stand... Hope to get my first hog one of these days!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Good kill!!! Love the second pic.


----------



## Green Guppy (Sep 23, 2009)

Congrats on your kill and I would have to agree that second pic is pretty cool.


----------

